# ICSI after LAPAROSCOPY??



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Ladies

My consultant (DR Traub)at the RVH after 2 cycles of IVF ,thinks I need to have a laparoscopy to remove endometriosis from left ovary before commencing next cycle.  At our review after the last failed cycle(with Dr Williamson ) I asked her if I had an endometrioma and wanted to know if it would be worthwhile treating this and she told us that it was "a horrible procedure" and that I should avoid going down this route as she thought I would have little or nothing to gain from it.  As Dr Traub strongly recommends this to now be done I'm a little unsure as what to do.  I have been given two conflicting assessments by two of the RFC's specialists. Has anyone else any experience of this or of the actual recovery period from this procedure followed by IVF or ICSI. He assures me I will be ready to commence the ICSI when I feel ready.  I get the feeling from my chat to Dr Williamson that I might not be feeling like starting that any time soon after a laproscopy. Dam it I can't even pronounce that bloody word.... Any advice or previous experience of this would be helpful....


----------



## confusedcarly (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi Yellowhope sorry to hear you are in a bit of a predicament. I had a laparoscopy back in March there for endo on my ovaries. It was by Prof McClure and i went to see him privately cos I wasnt happy with the RFC as when i had my initial consultation they just said I had 'cysts' and were unable to answer any questions and were just gonna leave me hanging for 8mths until my review. Turns out my ovaries were stuck to my tubes and the Prof said i had no chance of pregnancy naturally. Plus i was getting a lot of pain/discomfort and bloating most months with it. The Prof advised the op to remove and im so glad i did.


Anyway, my experience of the lap was not as bad as i ever imagined. I was very nervous as had never contemplated anything like this before. Obviously there are risks but personally it was the best thing for me. It worked out good for me cos got the endo removed and tubes were left in tact and clear. Now i have a 40% chance of pregnancy naturally n nxt 1-2 yrs according to the Prof but thats not set in stone.


I have been called for IVF to start this month.....so its only been 6 mths since surgery. The recovery period is about 3-4 weeks but also depends on the person. I found i recovered well from it but didnt rush back to work or excercising etc til around 8 weeks. Its really up to you what you want to do but its difficult for you hearing 2 conflicting opinions. I personally felt better knowing that the endo was removed and whilst doing the lap they can see exactly whats going on inside. Perhaps what Dr. Williamson means is that the lap will not effect your chances of IVF being successful or not??  I was told by the Prof from the outset that IVF was probably going to be inevitable but after the op he seemed a little more optimistic at our chances of a natural pregnancy.


Its a lot to consider as a laparoscopy, altho keyhole is considered major surgery and there are always going to be many risks involved. 


I hope this helps part of your question.


Carly xxx


----------

